# أساسيات هيدروليكية



## jomma (25 فبراير 2010)

الأخوة المشرفين نأمل تثبيت هذه المشاركة
للأخوة طلبة الهندسة الميكانيكية، والمهندسيين: مرفق باب من كتاب كنت ألفته في موضوع المضخات، هذا الباب يهتم ببعض الأساسيات الهيدروليكية، إذا كان رد فعلكم مطمئن فسوف أوافيكم ببقية الأبواب تباعا، والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## KHALED.BBR (25 فبراير 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## nartop (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عماد داود (27 فبراير 2010)

شكزا على الموضوع اساسيات مفيدة في مختلف المجالات الصناعيةوالمشاريع الهندسية


----------



## م.أبوبكر الفيتوري (28 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## المهدى1 (28 فبراير 2010)

ممكن اي واحد يعطيني ملخص عن الدائرة الهيدروليكية


----------



## jomma (8 مارس 2010)

الف شكر، وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng\wael (8 مارس 2010)

جارى التحميل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو رائد (8 مارس 2010)

مجهود جدا راااااااااااااائع

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## naserr (8 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## jomma (8 مارس 2010)

اشكركم جميعا وبارك الله في الجميع


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## jouini87 (9 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ولكني لما أحمل الpdf أجده كله نقاط ...
هل الكتاب باللغة العربية؟لعل المشكل من جهازي:80::80:


----------



## jomma (9 مارس 2010)

نعم الكتاب باللغة العربية، لقد اعدت تحميله بعدما شاهدت رسالتك ولم اجد فيه مشكلة


----------



## jomma (9 مارس 2010)

jouini87 قال:


> بارك الله فيك ولكني لما أحمل الpdf أجده كله نقاط ...
> هل الكتاب باللغة العربية؟لعل المشكل من جهازي:80::80:


 

تأكدي من وجود ِArabic simplified في جهازك


----------



## jouini87 (9 مارس 2010)

jomma قال:


> تأكدي من وجود ِArabic simplified في جهازك


yes this is the problem
تم اصلاح المشكل
كتاب رائع،بارك الله فيك 
ننتظر المزيد وأتمنى أن يكون بالفرنسي أو الإنجليزي،أفضل بالنسبة لي


----------



## اسامة القاسى (9 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وفى انتظار باقى الاجزاء


----------



## jomma (9 مارس 2010)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وفى انتظار باقى الاجزاء


 

شكرا جزيلا، وسوف اوفيكم ببقية الأجزاء انشاءالله


----------



## jomma (9 مارس 2010)

jouini87 قال:


> yes this is the problem
> تم اصلاح المشكل
> كتاب رائع،بارك الله فيك
> ننتظر المزيد وأتمنى أن يكون بالفرنسي أو الإنجليزي،أفضل بالنسبة لي


 
لقد قمت بوضع كتاب في المضخات باللغة الانجليزية في هذا الملتقى في الأيام القليلة الماضية.


----------



## dilyaro (10 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك مشكور من صميم قلبي


----------



## fatma2011 (11 مارس 2010)

من ليبيا شكرا


----------



## mody77 (11 مارس 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع واتمنى ان يجازيك الله خيرا ويرزققك الاخلاص بالقول والعمل


----------



## jomma (11 مارس 2010)

fatma2011 قال:


> من ليبيا شكرا


 

:56:​


----------



## FreeEngineer (16 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخى


----------



## عبدالله-علي (17 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافيه اخوي
بس ياريت تساعدني في مشروعي محتاج لمساعدة شخص متخصص


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (17 مارس 2010)

يعطيك الف عافية

ولدي مشكلة ساتواصل معك عبر الخاص


----------



## agkishta (17 مارس 2010)

mashkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkor akhe alkareeeeeeeem


----------



## sami o (23 مارس 2010)

كتاب رائع . ألف شكر


----------



## المهندس09 (23 مارس 2010)

شكراً


----------



## General michanics (23 مارس 2010)

مشكور على هالموضوع و الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## lovely_gege (23 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااا على تعبك وارجوا منك المزيد


----------



## agkishta (24 مارس 2010)

شكراا أخي الكريم


----------



## OMILMI (24 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## kindheart186 (19 أبريل 2010)

maskooooooooooooooor


----------



## eng.haytham245 (19 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## حسين على عيد (19 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير وفى انتظار المزيد ياهندسة


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (19 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس جمعة وننتظر بقية الاجزاء ....... تحياتي


----------



## Methanex Engineer (19 فبراير 2012)

excellent


----------



## jilany (20 فبراير 2012)

*مجهود جدا راااااااااااااائع

وجزاك الله خير*​


----------



## هدهد التوحيد (20 فبراير 2012)

مجهود رائع بل واكثر من رائع
استمر بالابداع ولك الاجر ان شاء الله​


----------



## aboudi_y (21 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## محمدالسروري (21 فبراير 2012)

كثر الله من امثالك


----------



## swass (22 فبراير 2012)

مشكور جدا ,,, انا فى الصف الثالث الميكانيكى ,,, وياريت لو تقدر تساعدنى وتقولى , ازاى اصمم ذراع هيدروليك بسيط وايه اللى مفروض اتعلمه عشان اوصل لحاجة زى كدا


وشكرا على الموضوع


----------



## ابن سامراء (7 مارس 2012)

موضوع ممتاز ويسهل الامر كثيرا فجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## mrxfclek (10 مارس 2012)

Terry,burberry soldes, who has looked distracted during recent error-strewn displays for Chelsea, will now have to play with the extra burden of knowing his actions have resulted in someone he used to class as a close friend missing the World Cup.Terry was stripped of the England captaincy by Capello as a result of the scandal and the Italian had thought Bridge would continue to play for his country.But the 29-year-old, who is due to face Terry for the first time in City's clash with Chelsea at Stamford Bridge on Saturday,Lunettes De Soleil, feels that is an impossible situation for him to contemplate.The former Chelsea left-back has been considering his international future since reports of Terry's affair with his former partner Vanessa Perroncel,burberry, a French underwear model with whom he has a four-year-old child,burberry, first came to light.Capello is already without Manchester United centre-back Rio Ferdinand,burberry soldes, who has a back problem, and Liverpool right-back Glen Johnson,louboutin pas cher, sidelined with a knee injury. With Cole sidelined for three months due to an ankle injury,ray ban, Bridge's decision leaves Capello without both his first-choice left-backs and he will now turn to Aston Villa's Stephen Warnock or Manchester City's Joleon Lescott instead.Warnock, 28, was named in Capello's squad for the recent friendly defeat to Brazil but his only international experience amounts to six minutes as a substitute against Trinidad and Tobago in June 2008.AFP - Manchester City defender Wayne Bridge has turned his back on England after deciding the fall-out from John Terry's alleged affair with his ex-girlfriend has made his position in the team untenable."Sadly therefore I feel for the sake of the team and in order to avoid what will be inevitable distractions,louboutin, I have decided not to put myself forward for selection.Although Bridge has not formally announced his retirement from international football,Lunettes De Soleil Ray Ban, it seems that he would not consider coming out of his self-imposed exile unless Terry is no longer involved in England action.Bridge released a statement through his lawyers on Thursday confirming that he did not wish to be selected for Fabio Capello's squad for this year's World Cup in South Africa because his presence would be potentially "divisive"."I have thought long and hard about my position in the England football team in the light of the reporting and events over the last few weeks,Lunettes de Soleil Prada," Bridge said in his statement.With first choice left-back Ashley Cole out with an injury,lunettes rayban, Bridge would have lined up alongside Terry in the England defence in Wednesday's friendly against Egypt at Wembley. Date created : 25/02/2010 Print Comment Send this page"I have today informed the management of this decision. I wish the team all the very best in South Africa."It had also been claimed Bridge still feels so hurt by Terry that he may not even shake hands with the Chelsea captain during the pre-match pleasantries this weekend."It has always been an honour to play for England. However, after careful thought I believe my position in the squad is now untenable and potentially divisive.相关的主题文章： Syria rejects Arab troops as UN urged to intervene 03 September 2007 pick up


----------



## محمد السيد عيسوي (17 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng..waheed (22 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد محمد الشامى (23 أبريل 2012)

جزكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم ... مجهود رائع وقيم


----------



## سعيد معمل (24 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ملف مفيد زادكم الله من فضله وننتظر المزيد


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (24 أبريل 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الملك فيصل (24 أبريل 2012)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Muhanado (25 أبريل 2012)

thanks


----------



## muad alomari (27 أبريل 2012)

thanx


----------



## لورنس بغداد (8 مايو 2012)

​مشكور على هذه المواضيع المميزة​


----------



## محمد الجفري (8 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (18 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (23 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## I love Iraq (24 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## هدهد التوحيد (26 يونيو 2012)

يا اخي حتى ولو كان البعض لايريد المعلومات ولا يريد المشاركة فلا تحرمنا منها جزيت الجنة 
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## احمد الجبلاوى (30 يونيو 2012)

الاخ العزيز بارك الله في هذا المجهود الرائع ونتمني استكمال الموضوع لتعم الفائده


----------

